# Château de Carnelle, France May 2014



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Aug 25, 2014)

An abandoned Chateau which use to form part of a TB hospital. Under rennovation (works had just started before our arrival, we got luck... Or so we thought. We got locked in... PIR's alarms, fun ensued. 

Not much more to say the place is awesome from the outside sadly almost pitch black inside as a result of the bricked up windows covered with very well painted boards that resemble window frames 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





A couple more on my blog: http://www.proj3ctm4yh3m.com/urbex/2014/08/19/urbex-chateau-de-carnelle-somewhere-france-may-2014/


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 25, 2014)

Stunning as always mate. Love the externals and love the last shot! Lovely colours


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks a grand building, great shots...


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 25, 2014)

This is breathtaking. Thank you.


----------



## krela (Aug 26, 2014)

Beautiful as always.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 26, 2014)

Brilliant report and photos.


----------



## skankypants (Aug 26, 2014)

What a stunner!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 26, 2014)

One of the most beautiful derelict buildings I've ever seen! 
Well documented too sir, thanks for sharing


----------

